# Exploratory Laparotomy



## Hopp (Apr 16, 2008)

When is it appropriate to bill for Exp.Laparotomy (Separate procedure)?    
Pt. had an Exp.Laparotomy and the phys. encountered a sm.bowel obst. and sm.umb. hernia which was repaired.  I billed for the hernia repair; however the laparotomy has a higher RVU should I have billed for that instead? Thanks


----------



## Monika Liddle (Apr 18, 2008)

We bill for the procedure that was performed. So I would have billed for the hernia repair. The only way to bill an exp lap is when the physician just explores the abdomen and doesn't do anything else.


----------

